

Idea: Include web libraries right in your browser - darxius
http://maxmackie.com/2012/03/23/Idea:-Include-web-libraries-right-in-your-browser/

======
gabamnml
was spoken in a moment on this between developers of Chrome but then found
that there were too many problems in implementation. Not everyone wants that
your browser interpret everything by default and other causes over which you
mention, that's why I put aside that idea to include them by default in the
future maybe there is something similar in browsers. For my part would be
better to make an addon that includes the libraries and spread it for users
who want this to install on your browser.

